# gaming pc 900 euro gtx 580



## BenHurd (2. November 2011)

hallo ich habe mich nun für ein system mit gtx 580 entschieden:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

könnt ihr mal drüberschauen ob das so passt?

ich spiele auf FHD und werde vorerst den prozessor nicht übertakten.

die Gpu vielleich wenn ich es brauceh/ wenn es was bringt.

kann ich da noch irgendwo etwas einspaaren?

lg


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Der Warenkorb wird bei mir als leer angezeigt. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist also prima bzw. nicht beurteilbar, denn bei einer Division durch Null gibt es bei mir einen Bluescreen.


----------



## BenHurd (2. November 2011)

komisch naja:

1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II      435
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9     30
Sharkoon T9 Value Black Edition ATX             46
ASRock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX                 85
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA           20
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB            95
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX           183
650W Rasurbo Silent & Power DLP65.1                     35


also das ist bis jez das system.

lg


----------



## scotschy (2. November 2011)

Also ich sage mal das hört sich doch ganz gut an

Wurde vill eine 500gb hdd kaufen und dafür noch eine 60-128gb Ssd rein machen

Und die 1tb weglassen


----------



## IngloriousBen (2. November 2011)

Nicht am Netzteil sparen, da gibts weitaus bessere!
Du gibst über 400€ für eine Grafikkarte aus, da sollte ein Antec HCG 620 W, ein be quiet oder ein Cougar schon drin sein..


----------



## BenHurd (2. November 2011)

ok dann pack ich noch das antec rein!

brauch ich eig ein W-lan karte? oder ist die im mainboard integrierT?


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. November 2011)

Ich stimme IngloriousBen da absolut zu.
Am Netzteil zu sparen ist keine gute Idee. Lieber ein paar Euro mehr für ein vernünftiges ausgeben.
Die Investition ist es auf alle Fälle wert.


----------



## RonnieColeman (2. November 2011)

vllt auch das ASRock Z68 Gen3 als board. ist grad verfügbar


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Von Rasurbo kann man nur die Real&Power Serie empfehlen. Der Rest ist Crap.  Finger weg!


----------



## facehugger (2. November 2011)

Oder du nimmst dieses sehr empfehlenswerte NT:


be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
es ist top aktuell, hat alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen an Board, Kabelmanagement ist ebenfalls vorhanden und der Preis stimmt Hab ich was vergessen? Achja, leise ist es auch noch... die stärkere Variante gibt es natürlich auch noch:


be quiet! Pure Power CM 630W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
für etwas mehr Luft nach oben und damit man besser schlafen kann

Gruß


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

So also ich würde das jetzt so bestellen:

eine frage hätte ich noch würde auf das motherboard eine 2te gtx 580 draufpassen? falls ich mal sli spielen will?

festplatte nehme ich meine alte.

und der rest passt so zusammen?




1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II
Asus P8H67-V H67 Sockel 1155 Rev3
LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk B
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+
Sharkoon T5 Value mit Sichtfenster ATX
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual
24" (61,00cm) Asus VE248H Schwarz 


ob gtx 580 twinfrozer oder die asus ist geschmackssache oder?


lg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Auf das Board kannst du keine 2. GTX packen, und übertakten auch nicht.

Da bräuchtest Du ein Asus P8P67 Pro oder Asrock P67 oder Z68 Extreme3 oder 4.

Das Netzteil wäre für eine 2. GTX zu schwach, auch die Gehäusebelüftung wäre unzureichend.


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

ok also dieses zb:?

Asus P8P67-M PRO P67 Sockel 1155 Rev3

aber da passen sicher keine 2x gtx 580 asus dc 2 drauf oder? die brauchen ja 3 slots?

das netzteil könnte ich dann ja später falls es mal soweit ist nachrüsten genau wie di gehäuselüfter oder?

und auf diesem board könnte ich auch übertakten oder?

lg


----------



## RonnieColeman (4. November 2011)

ich würde von ASRock ein Extreme3 Gen3 nehmen oder das Extreme4


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Nachträglich SLI ist recht sinnfrei, denn bis dahin gibt es schnellere Single-GPU Grafikkarten, die weniger verbrauchen, und nicht die üblichen weiteren Nachteile von SLI haben. SLI macht man entweder gleich oder gar nicht. 

Wenn Du 2 Asus DC-II GTX580 im SLI verbund laufen lassen willst, fallen mir nur 2 geeignete Boards ein, weil der Abstand zwischen den PCIe x16 Slots groß genug ist:

ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVDAA-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder EVGA Z68 FTW, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (160-SB-E689) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## teeth7 (4. November 2011)

BenHurd schrieb:


> ok also dieses zb:?
> 
> Asus P8P67-M PRO P67 Sockel 1155 Rev3
> 
> ...


 
2x GTX 580 werden sicherlich nicht passen , da mindestens 3,5 Slots zur Verfügung stehen müssen, damit die Grakas auch Luft bekommen
Das Netzteil könntest du nachrüsten, aber ich bin der Meinung das es sich nicht lohnt später SLI nachzurüsten da es dann bessere Single-GPUs gibt. Dazu kommen noch der erhöhte Stromverbrauch und die Höllenabwärme von den zwei Monstern.

H-Boards : Grafikschnittstelle der Core-i CPU´s nutzbar
P-Boards : Übertaktung
Z-Boards : Fusion aus H und P-Boards


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

ok das heisst ich bleibe bei einer 580 dh. ich kann mir gleich ein mainboard nehmen was kein sli unterstützt oder?

ob asus oder asrock is dann egal oder gibts da auch vor und nachteile?

lg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Was man so liest, ist der Support bei Asrock inzwischen besser als bei Asus. Qualitativ sind beide Boards gleich gut. Asrock hat das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

mit welchem asrock kann ich oc und usb 3.0?

gibts es da eins unter 100 euro?


lg


----------



## jonasf (4. November 2011)

p67 pro3 und z68 pro3


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Da gäbe es diese zur Auswahl: Produktvergleich ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock Z68 Pro3-M, Z68 (dual PC3-10


----------



## Bambusbar (4. November 2011)

Das ASRock Extreme 4 Gen 3 ist echt schick, hab ich selber.
Wären die RAM-Bänke nicht defekt, könnt ich damit sogar im Moment Spaß haben


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

naja auf die schnelle hätte ich mich für das :

ASRock P67 PRO3 B3 (16x/DDR3/SATA3/USB3/R) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

entschieden.


ich wüsstge nicht warum ich 20-30 euro mehro bezahlen sollte bzw was es mir bringen würde.


naja die asus gtx 580 ist leider eh erst ab 7.11 wieder lieferbar deswegen werde ich erst nach dem we bestellen.

vl ändert sich bis dahin noch etwas.


ich will endlich bf3 zoggen


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Das Extreme4 hat ein USB3-Frontpanel (und internen USB3 Port), und ist etwas besser ausgestattet. Wenn das für Dich uninteressant ist, reicht das Pro3 natürlich aus.


----------



## RonnieColeman (4. November 2011)

ich hab das Extreme4 und muss sagen, dass das USB 3.0 frontpanel gut ist. aber wenn dein gehäuse grüßer ist als ein HAF 922 wirds eng mit dem kabel. aber wenn du ein gehäuse kaufts mit USB3.0 an der front müsste es klappen. ansonsten ist das ein top board


----------



## jonasf (4. November 2011)

ich hab auch das HAF 922 + p67 extreme 4 und finde das usb3 vorne auch sehr cool
ein muss ist es aber nicht (ich will nicht bei jedem mal usb stick / externe hdd anschließen hinter den pc krabbeln ^^)


----------



## RonnieColeman (4. November 2011)

wenn du beim T9 value bleibst, dann würde ich das Z68 Pro3 nehmen


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

ok naja also das gehäuse hat schon front usb 3.0 :

T9 Value | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH

ich denke ich nehme das board mit front usb 3.0


eine frage noch auf der HP vom case steht das grafikkarten bis 30 cm reinpassen


in einem test hab ich gelesen das die asus gtx 580 dc 2    29cm hat also geht sich das aus?


hab ich da ein problem beim einbau wenn das nur 1 cm platz hat auf der seite?


würdet ihr mir gleich einen anderen kühler als boxed für den i7 2500k empfehlem?

bzw muss ich den gleich übertakten für bessere leistung bei bf3?

oder kann ich den mal auf standart clock lassen?

lg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Für BF3 reicht der i5 @stock vollkommen aus. 

Die Graka passt schon ins Gehäuse. 

Wenn Du übertakten willst, kannst Du einen Mugen2 oder EKL Nordwand Rev. B nehmen.


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
Also ich würde jez bestellen:


Sharkoon T9 Value Green Edition ATX
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual
LG Electronics DVW SATA black ret. GH24NS70
Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 

Mainboard:

ASRock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX
Asrock Z68 PRO3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 
ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68


beim Mainboard weis ich jez noch immer net welches sry    aber ob 85 euro oder 107 euro ist mir da eig egal das was für mien gehäuse am meistens bringt wäre toll 



sollte ich bei meiner konfig irgendwo noch ein paar euro für einen besseren teil investieren oder kann ich da sogar noch was spaaren?

und beim monitor bräcuhte ich auch noch eure hilfe:

24'" (60,96cm) Asus VK246H 2ms 20000:1 
24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1
24" (60,96cm) Samsung SyncMaster B2430L
24" (61,00cm) Asus VE248H Schwarz 

die kosten alle ungefähr gleich viel für welchen würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


dankr für eure hilfe!!

lg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Beim Brenner reicht die "bulk" Variante, denn Freeware Brenner gibt es haufenweise.

PCIe 3.0 ist im Moment noch sinnfrei, denn SandyBridge hat nur einen PCIe-2-Controller. Das geht erst ab IvyBridge. Daher würde ich das Asrock Z68 Pro3 nehmen, und dafür diesen Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beim Monitor würde ich zum iiyama greifen.


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

ok den alpenföhn hat mindfactory leider nicht gibts da eine alternative oder soll ich den dann woanders bestellen?

und reicht dieses netzteil?
580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+

oder tut es auch ein billigers?

lg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Achso, dann ist der Mugen2 schon ok, so groß ist der Unterschied nicht, die Montage ist etwas fummeliger beim Mugen2. Alternativ kannst Du den hier nehmen: Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Netzteil könntest Du auch ein 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook oder 520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software (ohne Kabelmanagment) nehmen.


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

ok also :

1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
Sharkoon T9 Value Green Edition ATX
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual
530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT 
ASRock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX
LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk B
24" (60,96cm) Iiyama ProLite E2407HDS-B1 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel

das ganze kostet jez 1060 euro. das wäre für mich ok!


gibts noch was einzuwenden? bzw zu verbessern? paar euro mehr machen nix aus.

lg
und das beste ist ich könnte gleich alles bei einem händler kaufen und muss mich net 10 mal anmelden!


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Die Angaben, ob der Macho HR-02 ins Sharkoon T9 passt, sind recht widersprüchlich. Sicherheitshalber würde ich daher doch einen anderen Kühler nehmen, es sei denn es meldet sich hier jemand, der die Kombination verbaut hat.

Der passt auf jeden Fall: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1155, 1156, AM2(+), AM3 - Computer


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

wenn ich in das system statt der gtx 580 dc II eine gtx 570 dc II reingebe muss ich dann was ändern?

bzw kann ich dann ein kleineres netzteil kaufen? 

Bin grad am überlegen ob die +100 euro für die gtx 580 wirklich sein müssen und wenn ich bisl AA oder so runterstelle rennt das mit der 570 sicher gleich.

lg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Das Netzteil würde ich so lassen. Du könntest aber auch ein Be Quiet Straight Power E8 oder E9 CM 480 Watt nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

BenHurd schrieb:


> Bin grad am überlegen ob die +100 euro für die gtx 580 wirklich sein müssen und wenn ich bisl AA oder so runterstelle rennt das mit der 570 sicher gleich.


 
Mit der 570 kannst du auch alles auf Max spielen, die 580 sorgt halt dafür, dass die eine oder andere AA Einstellung auf Maximum geht, was vielleicht bei der 570 nicht möglich ist, aber auch die 570 wird schon genug Leistung für die eine oder andere AA Einstellung haben.


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

okk gut zu wissen ich glaube dann wird ers die 570 von asus.

und falls die nächstesjahr zu lam ist verkaufen und mit den gespaartem geld eine neue kaufen 

thx für die infos!

bringt es was am we zu bestellen bei mindfactory oder soll ich erst am Mo bestellen?

lg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Die Preise bei mf schwanken sehr stark. Wenn Du kannst, würde ich also den Warenkorb speichern, und öfter mal die Preise vergleichen. In einem günstigen Moment dann halt zuschlagen.

Bei mf entfallen die Versandkosten, wenn Du zwischen 0h und 6h morgens bestellst. Seltsamerweise sind dann die Preise aber oft höher   (nicht immer).


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

Für nächstes Jahr wird die auch noch reichen. Battlefield 3 war jetzt so ein Game, das die Hardware fordert, das kommt aber nur alle 2-3 Jahre mal aufm Markt.
Und der nächste Grafikfresser ist nicht in Sicht. Crysis 3 wird eher ein Rohrkrepierer werden, wenn ich da an Crysis 2 in DX11 denke.


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Jup, solange die allermeisten Spiele verkonsolierter Shice sind, und keine neuen Konsolengenerationen rauskommen, reicht die GTX570 vollkommen aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

Wenn neue Konsolen, dann frühestens 2014 oder 2015. Die Konsole hat dann aber Hardware von 2012 drin, also das, was im kommenden Jahr kommt.
Bis 2014 kann die GTX 570 also noch reichen, zumindest für 99% alles Games.


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

leute ihr macht mir hoffnung das ich mit der 570 zufrieden sein werde 

yea wieder 100 euro gespaart 

soll ich die in einen anderen monitor stecken?

weil 150 for den Ijyama is ja net grad so viel geld^^

aber wird warsch eh passen 

thx jungs!


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Der iiyama ist schon sehr gut  Du kannst ja über einen schicken 27 Zoll Monitor nachdenken


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

Du kannst dir mal den Dell anschauen.
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

hab gerade erst das mit denv ersandkosten gelesen geht das auch wenn ich aus Österreich bestelle?

das wäre der hitt^^

hmm werd noch ein paar test vom Ijyamma lesen aber denke der wird es^^  und ich denke für 960 euro is das ein ganz gutes gesamtparket!

ich hoffe das zusammenbauen wird nicht all zu kompliziert^^ bin zwar bauingenieur aber es wird trotzdem der erste pc bei dem ich alles selber schraube

lg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

DAs mit dem Zusammenbau klappt schon. Gute How-to's gibt es hier im Forum, und Fragen kannst Du jederzeit in Deinem Thread hier stellen.


----------



## BenHurd (4. November 2011)

also hier nochmal der Entgültige WArenkorb:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219fa1d1fb5486a94745a115b40e89062a372f2ea6cc8

ich werd den Preis jez mal ein zwei tage beobachten weil das Mainboard eh erst am 7.11 geliefert wird.

vl kommt ja noch was anderes dazu in der zeit 

thx nochmal!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

Kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Jup, sieht super aus


----------



## kr0 (4. November 2011)

Bei MF verkleinern die aber auch die Auswahl, gestern gabs die Nordwand meines Erachtens nach noch!!


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Vielleicht sind die Tage der Nordwand ja gezählt. Der Nachfolger ist ja schon erhältlich: EKL Alpenföhn Triglav CPU-Kühler - 120mm - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## kr0 (4. November 2011)

Ist das der amtliche Nachfolger?
fand die Nordwand aber schick 
bzw kannst du was zum triglav sagen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

kr0 schrieb:


> bzw kannst du was zum triglav sagen?


 
Dass es ein hübscher Berg ist. In Slowenien wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Der kühlt recht gut bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen, ist insgesamt aber leider etwas schwächer als die Nordwand. Die 3 extrem dicken Heatpipes sind wohl nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


----------



## kr0 (4. November 2011)

naja ich kaufe eh erst januar, hoffe da tut sich noch was, wobei der brocken ja auch nicht schelcht is


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

kr0 schrieb:


> naja ich kaufe eh erst januar, hoffe da tut sich noch was, wobei der brocken ja auch nicht schelcht is



Der Triglav wird bis dahin nicht besser.


----------



## kr0 (4. November 2011)

aber andere, bessere billiger


----------



## BenHurd (5. November 2011)

eine Frage hätte ich noch 

wenn ich statt dem asrock pro 3 das pro 3 gen nehme   ( das kostet statt 84 euro 88 euro )

dann ist der grafikkarten steckpaltz anders angeordnet.

denkt ihr es ist besser ( für die gtx 570 DC 2 wegen dem 3 slot ) das gen 3 zu nehme da ich dann über der karte noch diesen einne slot frei habe 

weil wenn ich nur das pro 3 nehme sind dann ja drunter alle 2 "kleinen" slots belegt?

des weiteren wäre das gen 3 lagernd bei mindfactory.

und welche Wlan karte würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

Das Pro3 Gen3 ist vom Layout geschickter, denn dann kannst Du ganz oben noch z.B. eine PCIe x1 Soundkarte montieren.

ICh würde eher einen WLAN Stick mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel nehmen, dann kannst Du den Stick dahin legen, wo der beste Empfang ist bzw. er nicht stört.


----------



## BenHurd (5. November 2011)

es steht das die  gtx 570 3 slots benötigt heisst das das unter dem grafik slot die 3 pcie slots am pro 3 belegt werden ?

oder meinen die das der grafik slot und noch 2 darunter belegt werden?

weil sonst könnte ich beim pro 3 ( nicht gen) ja auch die soundkarte im pcie montieren odeR?


----------



## BenHurd (5. November 2011)

ich meine die 4 euro mehr zum  GEN machen es nicht aus aber irgendwie finde ich das blaue schicker.

aber da das gen lagern it  werde ich das bestellen denk ich.

was meinst du?


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

Die Karte wird (nur) in den 'PCIe x16 Slot gesteckt, und verdeckt eben die darunter liegenden Slots.

Ich würde auch das Gen3 nehmen. Der Aufpreis ist ja überschaubar.


----------



## BenHurd (5. November 2011)

ok und die gtx deckt dann also foglich 2 slots darunter ab oder?


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

Jup. Den PCIe x16 Slot und die 2 darunter liegenden sind dann nicht benutzbar.


----------



## BenHurd (5. November 2011)

hm ok also je nach board hab ich dann entweder noch 2x pcie und 1xpci   oder 2x pci  und 1 x pcie 

hmm ich denke das wird dann doch egal sein oder?  ist bes besser 2 x express zuhaben?

lg


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

PCI ist eine recht angestaubte Schnittstelle, die so langsam ausstirbt. Wenn Du also keine alte PCI Erweiterungskarte hast, die Du weiter verwenden willst, kannst Du auf PCI mittlerweile gut verzichten.


----------



## BenHurd (5. November 2011)

gut!!

also ich hab jez noch eine tastatur und ein mouspat dazugegeben 

das case kaufe ich aus nem laden weil das würde extra 20 euro versand kosten -.- und bie 50 euro case dann 70 wegen versand is schon arg ;D

also heir die bestellung:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219fd2baaa08638c6cb1d3762424915d476658510d4e0


lg


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

Beim Gehäuse müsstest Du halt die maximale Grafikkartenlänge und CPU-Kühlerhöhe beachten. Hast Du schon eines gewählt?

Rest:


----------



## BenHurd (5. November 2011)

jo es is das Sharkoon t9 

Sharkoon T9 Value Green Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


sollte passen 30 cm grafikkarten länge und wegen kühler hoff ich mal^^


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

Der Brocken passt da rein  Der ist 158mm hoch, und die maximale Kühlerhöhe ist bei 160mm.


----------



## Ozzelot (6. November 2011)

Hm, ich hab ja auch gestern bei mindfactory bestellt und bei mir hat sich nichts an den Versandkosten geändert, sind immer noch 6,98 trotz des CM Storm Enforcer Gehäuses.

LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk B                                                                                               1                     EUR 15,82*                     EUR 15,82*                                                                                                                                                                                  
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX                                                                                               1                     EUR 181,95*                     EUR 181,95*                                                                                                                                                                                  
EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle Lüfterbefestigung 4...                                                                                               4                     EUR 0,86*                     EUR 3,44*                                                                                                                                                                                 
Asus P8Z68-V GEN3 1155 ATX DDR3 Z68                                                                                               1                     EUR 138,66*                     EUR 138,66*                                                                                                                                                                                  
CM Storm Enforcer + Window ATX                                                                                               1                     EUR 75,84*                     EUR 75,84*                                                                                                                                                                                  
1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II Aktiv...                                                                                               1                     EUR 425,50*                     EUR 425,50*                                                                                                                                                                                 
8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM...                                                                                               1                     EUR 35,35*                     EUR 35,35*                                                                                                                         

*Zwischensumme:* *EUR 876,57** 
*Versandkosten:* *EUR 6,98** 
                    inkl. 19% UST                     EUR 141,07*                                                                           
*Summe:* *EUR 883,55*

*Edit: Hatte auch die letzten Tage immer geguckt und das mit dem Midnight Shopping ohne Versandkosten ist schon echt komisch, weil mittags-nachmittags waren die Preise immer relativ niedrig und dann je näher es auf 0 Uhr zuging stiegen sie immer weiter, bis der komplette PC um die 30-40€ teurer war und das nicht nur an einem Tag, sondern die ganze letzte Woche, deshalb hab ich jetzt mittags bestellt. 
Jetzt gerade ist z.B. auch die Grafikkarte wieder knapp 10€ teurer, das Gehäuse auch um die 6€, die CPU 3€ usw., die wissen schon wo sie sich die Versandkosten wieder rein holen. 
Btw. guck dir das GEN3 nochmal genau an, also mir persönlich gefällt das GEN3, was komplet in schwarz und gold gehalten ist, wesentlich besser als das normale in blau, weiß und schwarz, sieht einfach viel edler aus. Schade das sie das bei den ASUS GEN3 Boards nicht übernommen haben.


----------



## feelsogood (6. November 2011)

Mein Gehäuse hat auch bei Mindfactory keine zusätzlichen Versandkosten verursacht...

komisch.


----------



## BenHurd (6. November 2011)

also wenn ich monitor + gehäuse +  gpu usw bestelle dann steht da :

 							DHL Classic

 							 							 							 								 zzgl. Versandkosten Österreich:
 3 Pakete je € 19,99*
 Gesamt € 59,97*
 inkl. 19% UST




und wenn ich das gehäuse weglasse steht da:




 							DHL Classic

 							 							 							 								 zzgl. Versandkosten Österreich:
 2 Pakete je € 19,99*
 Gesamt € 39,98*
 inkl. 19% UST






 komisch   schade


----------



## Ozzelot (6. November 2011)

Glaub eigentlich sind nur Monitore teurer, liegt aber vielleicht auch am Versand nach Österreich das es insgesamt teurer wird.

Edit:

Vorkasse:
DHL Standard          € 6,99*             
DHL-Fracht-Versand € 39,99*                       
DHL 24 Std. Express nicht möglich                                                 
               Ausland (Österreich)                                                          € 19,99* pro Paket
Ausland EU                                                 Vorkasse € 29,99* pro Paket

Liegt also am Versand nach Österreich


----------



## BenHurd (7. November 2011)

gibts es vl ein gleichwertiges netzteilw as nicht mehr kostet als 
*530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W*



weil das is net lagernd mein mindf.

lg


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Das ist sehr gut (aber ohne Kabelmanagment): 520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Alternativ: 550W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAPM550 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook oder 500W Silverstone SST-ST50F-P Strider Plus - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

Das Strider hat nur einen 8 Pin Stromanschluss und einen 6 Pin, keine 2x 8Pin.


----------



## BenHurd (7. November 2011)

ok also beim  :550W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAPM550 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

mach ich nix falsch?



ich könnte  auch noch den einen tag warten vl ahben die das 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT dann wieder lagernd 


hmm


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Die sind beide OK


----------



## BenHurd (7. November 2011)

is das rasurbo real power auch so leise wie das be quiet?


----------



## BenHurd (7. November 2011)

bzw was wäre mit dem ?

das is auch ein bequiet :

*530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+*


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Das L7 würde ich nicht nehmen. Vom Design her eher ein aufgeblasenes Office-Netzteil. Das L8 kannst du aber nehmen. Das Rasurbo ist unter Last nicht so leise wie das be Quiet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

Das Pure Power basiert wie das Rasurbo auf Cougar Netzteile, das Pure halt auf eine neueren Serie.
Technisch ist das Pure also besser, leiser ist es auch, wenn du nur einen Tag warten musst, mach das.


----------



## BenHurd (7. November 2011)

ok danke na dann warte ich mal es steht das es heute erwartet wird mal sehen 

ich muss eh warten bis die preise wieder bisl runter sind beim 2500k

thx nochmal!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

BenHurd schrieb:


> ich muss eh warten bis die preise wieder bisl runter sind beim 2500k


 
Das wird vor Weihnachten nicht mehr eintreten.


----------



## BenHurd (7. November 2011)

mist jez ist die letzte 570 asus dc 2 auch weg 

naja da steht zwar auch das die am 7.11 erwartete wird aber ob man dem glaune kann -.-

hmmm

naja schade jetzt heissts warten


----------



## feelsogood (7. November 2011)

Da muss ich mich ja fast schon entschuldigen das ich fast deine Konstellation übernommen habe und auch bei Mindfactory bestellt habe.
Allerdings schon Freitag Nacht.
Danach war aber noch alles da...

Meine Sachen sollten morgen ankommen. Hoffentlich!


----------



## BenHurd (7. November 2011)

ach passt schon hab auch schon bestellt!

hab per vorkasse bezahlt dh bei mir wirds warsch bisl länger dauern bis alles da ist.


----------



## BenHurd (7. November 2011)

feelsogood schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich ja fast schon entschuldigen das ich fast deine Konstellation übernommen habe und auch bei Mindfactory bestellt habe.
> Allerdings schon Freitag Nacht.
> Danach war aber noch alles da...
> 
> Meine Sachen sollten morgen ankommen. Hoffentlich!


 


was hast du denn bestellt ?


----------



## feelsogood (7. November 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
1280MB Asus GeForce GTX 570 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk B
ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
ATX Midi Lancool Dragon Lord K58 gedämmt schwarz
Und ne Crucial M4 mit 120GB

Das ist das einzige Teil was ich schon habe


----------



## Ozzelot (7. November 2011)

Hab ja auch am Samstag schon bestellt, ein paar Sachen überschneiden sich auch.
LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk B 
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX 
EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle Lüfterbefestigung
Asus P8Z68-V GEN3 1155 ATX DDR3 Z68 
CM Storm Enforcer + Window ATX
1536MB Asus GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II Aktiv
8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM

Bei mir ziehts sich aber wohl auch noch ein wenig, weil das Gehäuse nun auf 10.11.11 datiert ist, hoffe das passt auch damit ich die Sachen am Freitag oder Samstag bekomm. Wo ich bestellt hab stand bei dem Gehäuse noch "Verfügbar", heißt wohl nicht direkt das es auch lagernd ist.

Edit: Gibts eigentlich Staubfilter für 200 mm Lüfter, weil das Gehäuse hat oben wohl keinen verbaut oder ist das eh nicht so wichtig, da da ja Luft raus geblasen wird und nicht rein?


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. November 2011)

Die gibt es von DEMCiflex. Sind ganz einfach mit Magnetrahmen am Gehäuse zu befestigen. 
Musst du dich nur entscheiden, ob rund oder eckig.

Die Dinger sind klasse. Habe selbst einen in 140mm.


----------



## BenHurd (13. November 2011)

beim boxes i5 2500k ist keine extra wämeleitpaste dabei die ich für den anderen kühler verwenden kann oder?

kann ich mir da irgendeinen dazukaufen? egal welche? bzw was die kostet?

lg


----------



## Softy (13. November 2011)

Wenn Du den boxed-Kühler verwenden willst, brauchst Du keine WLP, denn da ist ein Wärmeleit Pad bereits auf dem Kühler drauf. Wenn Du einen anderen Kühler nimmst, liegt da WLP bei.


----------



## BenHurd (15. November 2011)

also meine Teile sind heute angekommen und ich hab jez einmal alles zusammengebaut!

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich noch:

Bein den gehäuselüftern sind so kleine 3 pin stecker dabei und dann so große "stromstecker" und adapter.
Ich habe jetzt einen 3pinstecker ans Mainboard angeschlossen und den 2ten Lüfter über den großen 4 Pin stecker mit dem ersten verbunden.

hab ich das so richtig gemacht oder soll ich die direkt ans Netzteil anschliessen??


Die Kabel vom Netzteil zur CPU waren etwas kurz und ich habe sie jez hinter dem Mainboard verlegt und es  geht sich GERADE so aus... hab sicher 20 min rumgefummelt das ich sie anstecken hab können weil sie so kurz waren. jetzt stecken beide aber sie sehen etaws "verbogen" aus die Kabeln. es geht sich hald gerade aus und ich hab bisl angst das der "druck" der durch die Kabel entsteht auf dauer das mainboard vl beschädigt? kann das sein oder passt das schon wenn sie reinpassen?


zwischen Netzteil und GPU sind ca. 6 -8 cm is schaut etwas eng aus  ist da vl das Gehäuse doch sehr klein ? kann es da hitzeprobleme geben?


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die sata kabeln "schön zu verlegen? derzeit sind die etwas grob "herumgewurstelt" weil sie so lang sind.



Ich  poste mal ein paar fotos!


vielen dank für eure hilfe!!

lg


----------



## Softy (15. November 2011)

Die Lüfter kannst du entweder am Board *oder  *am Netzteil anschließen. Beides auf einmal wäre ungesund 

Wegen Kabel und Grafikkarte poste erstmal die Bilder.


----------



## BenHurd (15. November 2011)

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=15cb01-1321380715.jpg&size=original
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=39960b-1321380786.jpg&size=original
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=674c60-1321380818.jpg&size=original
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=b75b72-1321380853.jpg&size=origina
lhttp://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=a6b60d-1321380911.jpg&size=original


Hier mal ein paar Fotos


----------



## BenHurd (15. November 2011)

Wie poste ich denn bilder ( über welchen Upload?) das das nicht nur die Links sind ?



aja Und wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor?

windows cs einlegen und booten?

muss ich irgendwas im bios einstellen?

Ich nehme an alle Driver neu aus dem Inet downloaden oder?

aja bei meinem As Rock war so eine kleine "sonde" dabei. ist das ein Thermometer? pder irgendwas zum auslesen von Fehern?

lg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

BenHurd schrieb:


> Wie poste ich denn bilder ( über welchen Upload?) das das nicht nur die Links sind ?


 
Einfach die Bilder hier im Forum hochladen, dazu unten beim Posten auf "Anhänge verwalten" klicken.


----------



## Softy (15. November 2011)

Der Abstand Graka - Netzteil reicht völlig aus.

Das 24pin Kabel ist ok, da hätte ich keine Bedenken, dass das Board beschädigt wird. Beim 8pin Kabel kann ich es nicht beurteilen. Im Zweifelsfall kannst Du ja ein Verlängerungskabel kaufen.


----------



## BenHurd (15. November 2011)

ok danke sobald ich zuhause bin mach ich noch ein paar bessere fotos vom 8 pin kabel. das 24 pin kabel ist eh lang genung.


----------



## feelsogood (15. November 2011)

Ich glaube mit kleiner Sonde meinst du den MB Lautsprecher  Der kommt irgendwo dahin wo auch der Anschluss für das Frontpanel ist 

Ich wusste auch erst nichts damit anzufangen!


----------



## BenHurd (15. November 2011)

also hab jez alles neu aufgesetzt hat auch alles soweit funktioniert ABER:

ich komme nicht ins BIOS rein.

hab jez mal die cd von asrock mit driver etc installiert doch wenn ich beim start f2 drücke bleibt einfach das bild stehen und nix passiert.


ich sehe dann den ASrock startbildschirm aber nix tut sich!

um neu zu starten drücke ich dann srtg alt entf und der pc startet neu.

Wisst ihr was das sein kann?

lg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

Versuch mal die Entf Taste.


----------



## BenHurd (16. November 2011)

geht nicht mit f2 sollte das bios kommen


es steht da Entering Setup ......

und nix passiert hmm

soll ich mal die baterie rausnehmen und wieder reingeben?

edit: bei entf passiert das selbe 

was kann ich machen HILFE


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2011)

Jop, da hängt sich das Bios dann auf.
Klemm mal die Platten und Laufwerke ab, versuch es dann.


----------



## BenHurd (16. November 2011)

hat leider auch nicht geklappt 

ich kann irgendwie garnichts machen egal welceh F taste ich drücke es hängt sich immer auf -.-

kann das seind as da was kaputt ist?


----------



## BenHurd (16. November 2011)

also ich hab jez mit den junmper das bios resettet und beim 2ten versuch danach bin ich ins bios gekommen hab dann gleich neu gestartet aber bin bis jez nicth mehr hineingekommen !?!?

was ist denn da los ?


----------



## feelsogood (16. November 2011)

Ich glaube die Tastatur wird nicht erkannt, kann das sein?
Was nutzt du für eine? An welchem Anschluss ist die befestig?


----------



## BenHurd (16. November 2011)

also habe das problem schon gefunden:

der CARDREADER  ( 3,5" (8,89cm) Ultron 75 in 1 USB2.0 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software )

ich hab am mainboard 3 usb 2.0 anschlüsse und auf den ersten beiden sind die front panel usb und am dritten ist der cardreader.

ohne cardreader komm ich ins bios aber sobal ich den anschliesse geht es nicht mehr.

hmm woran kann da liegen ist der vl kaputt?

ode rmuss ich den zuerst installieren?


also jez startet der pc garnicht mehr wenn ich den cardreader anschliesse

und das led vom cardreader hat auch noch nie geleuchtet.

habe alle usb anschlüsse am mainboard mit den front uns vom gehäuse getestet un die gehen alle.

kann es sein das einfach der cardreader kaputt ist?


----------



## Softy (16. November 2011)

Wenn Du den CardReader am anderen USB2-Port anschließt, kommst Du auch nicht ins BIOS? Dann ist er wohl kaputt.


----------



## BenHurd (16. November 2011)

naja ich schick ihn hald zurück -.- schade  soviel aufwand wegen einem 8 euro teil -.-


----------



## Softy (16. November 2011)

Klar kannst Du das auch mit BF3 testen. 

Du kannst ja mal andere Benchmarks verwenden, vllt. liegt es an 3dmark11.

Heaven Benchmark für DirectX 11 - Download - CHIP Online
Sanctuary Benchmark 2.3 | Unigine: real-time 3D engine (game, simulation, visualization and VR)
Unigine Tropics Benchmark - Freeware - DE - Download.CHIP.eu


----------



## BenHurd (21. November 2011)

Hey Leute erstmall will ich mich noch bedanken für die ganze Hilfe vom Forum hier°°°!!!°°°°°

Ihr seit die BESTEN!


Nun noch ein kleiner zwischenbericht:

System funktioniert ohne Probleme!
hab die gtx 570 auf standart TAkt rennen das reicht vollkommen für bf3 bis der neue Full hD monitor kommt.

Den Prozessor habe ich seit gestern auf 4.3 ghz übertaktet und dieser rennt auch ohne Probleme!
bei ven Volt habe ich alles auf standart gelassen.
nach einer stunde Bf3 habe ich 55- 56 ° auf den Kernen. denke das ist ok

das einzige was ich vl noch machen könnte is die VOlt vl niedirger machen.
Die sind derzeit im IDE auf 0.976  und unter last auf 1.280.

vl könnte ich da noch was verbesser aber ich bin grad zu faul.

Der cardreader von mir ist defekt deswegen hatte ich angfangs solche bios Probleme.

Ich schicke den Morgen zurück.



 aja und jez werde ich mir noch eine Sdd dazukaufen denn die ^TB 5400 Samsung f1 ist hald schon eine Krücke 

habt ihr da vl irgendwelche Tipps für die SSd sollte so um die 200 gb haben dneke ich für windows und games / programme.



THx Leute und THX SOFTY!


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

200 gb sind richtig teuer...
die crucial m4 ist top 128 oder 256GB


----------



## BenHurd (21. November 2011)

hmm stimmt 300 euro sind schon recht viel hmm

naja vl muss ich dann schau das ich irgendwie mit 128 auskomme aber für windows und ein paar games und programme wirds schon reichen


thx für die schnelle antwort


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

locker. ich hab win7, bf3, cod und paar kleinere sachen drauf und hab noch ordentlich luft


----------



## BenHurd (21. November 2011)

ah ok na gut zu wissen


sag hast du deine 570 Oced?


----------



## Softy (21. November 2011)

Super, dass alles gut läuft, und Du zufrieden bist.  

Hast Du die Benchmarks oben mal durchlaufen lassen?

Die CPU-Temperaturen sind OK, bis 70°C ist kein Problem, im Dauerbetrieb sind bis 60°C ok.


----------



## BenHurd (21. November 2011)

ja also heaven is kein problem

sonst hab ich paar mal 3dmark 11 und furmark und prime druchrenne lassen rennt alles ohne probleme

Die Temperaturen sind mit dem Asus Kühler echt super.

lg


----------



## BenHurd (23. November 2011)

also ein kleiknes problem habe ich noch :

wenn ich meine boxen oder headset auf max drehe ( windows auch max) dann rauschen beide Ausgängen vorne und hinten leider...


kann man da irgendwas machen ausser eine soundkarte zu kaufen?

lg


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

Nein, das liegt am Soundchip des Bretters, eine Soundkarte ist eben hochwertiger, wenn du maximale Qualität willst, musst du eine Soundkarte kaufen.


----------



## BenHurd (23. November 2011)

ah ok und kann ich da eine X belibige ( oder alte ) osundkarte kaufen?

hab mir um 20 euro superlux hd 681 KH gekauft.
und sonst habe ich eine 2.1 locitech anlage


----------



## jonasf (23. November 2011)

asus xonar dx ist n gutes teil.
nicht ganz die neueste aber die kosten 100-200


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

Soviel muss er nicht ausgeben, die Standard Xonar für 60€ reicht völlig, die ist dem Soundchip deutlich überlegen.


----------



## BenHurd (23. November 2011)

wäre es ein Problem (da ich ja ein asrock Z68 pro gen 3 habe)  direkt unter die Asus DC 2 570 die  Asus Xonar DG zu hängen?


denn ich habe über der Gtx 570 nur 2x PCie Slots 

und unter der Gpu ist ein PCI slot.....


Das ist doch sicher schlecht für die Gpu wenn ich direkt unter den Lüftern einen Soundkarte gebe oder?


Gibt es im Preisbereich 30 euro eine gleichwertige Pci soundkarte?


lg
*
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

BenHurd schrieb:


> wäre es ein Problem (da ich ja ein asrock Z68 pro gen 3 habe)  direkt unter die Asus DC 2 570 die  Asus Xonar DG zu hängen?




Das ist kein Problem.

Du kannst sowohl eine PCIe oder PCI Soundkarte nehmen, in der Regel gibts das Modell in beiden Ausführungen.

Hier für PCI
ASUS Xonar DS 7.1, PCI (90-YAA0F0-0UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier für PCIe
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## BenHurd (23. November 2011)

ah ok weil die PCI version kostet um 20 euro weniger...


hmm naja eig is alles schon recht eng unter der grafikkarte aber ich denke so groß wird die Soundkarte schon net sein und falls sie 1/3 der lüfter abdeckt macht das nix?



hier nochmal das Bild so sieht es jez aus:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=b75b72-1321380853.jpg&size=original

und direkt unter der gpu ( gruner blech slot hinten) wäre dann die Soundkarte


----------



## Softy (23. November 2011)

Ich würde die PCIe x1 Karte nehmen, und in den obersten Slot packen.

Unten (PCI) bekommt sonst die Grafikkarte wenig Luft.


----------



## BenHurd (23. November 2011)

gibt es da vl irgendein modell um 30 euro?

weil  50 euro is mir bisl zuviel dafür

hmmm

meine gpu hat jez unter last 64 grad


----------



## BenHurd (24. November 2011)

also ich könnte jez eine 
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1


um 35 euro kaufen!


Sie ist gebraucht!

Kann das ein Problem sein?

werden soundkarten "kaputt" oder abgenutzt wenn man die verwendet ?

nein oder?


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

Hm, wie alt ist die genau? Rest Garantie vorhanden?

Soundkarten können natürlich, wie jede andere Komponente auch kaputt gehen.


----------



## BenHurd (24. November 2011)

es steht: neuwertig OVP keine rechnung, wurde vor kurzem getestet und funktioniert.


hmm  ohne Rechnung is hald net so der Hammer...


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

Da wäre ich auch vorsichtig, v.a. wenn Rücknahme und Umtausch ausgeschlossen sind.


----------



## BenHurd (26. November 2011)

Hey leute was haltet ihr vond em Monitor?
Acer HS244HQbmii 59,9 cm LED 3D-Monitor inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


hab jez grad einen 
*Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS*



und bin ieg sehr zufrieden.


Die ausleuchtung und der Sw wert könnt besser sein.






aber der Acer 3d kostet jez genau das selbe.... 





hmmm


----------



## BenHurd (6. Dezember 2011)

@ softy heute is der neue CArdreader angekommen und es ist das gleich Problem wie beim alten.

WEnn ich ihn anstecke komme ich nichtmal ins bios rein und es ist ein stzandbild gleich am Anfang beim booten..


Was kann das sein?


"Folgendes Problem:

Habe einen ultraon Card reader intern URC 75-in1 zu meinem Pc dazubestellt.
Alles aufgebaut Pc gestartet => Pc kommt nicht über den Startscreen hinaus.. bleibt beim Asrocck Mainboard Bild hängen.
Ich kann weder ins BIOS rein noch irgendwas adneres machen.

Dann habe ich die Geräte einzenld abgehängt und siehe da ohne Cardreader Funkt es Problemlos...

Ich habe am Mainboard 3 USB anschlüsse. 2 davon sind für das Front Panel  angeschlossen doch sobald ich den Cardreader anschliesse geht nix mehr!
Habe alle anschlüsse am Mainboard mit dem Fronpanel ausprobiert und die gehen alle.

Egal auf welchem Slot ích den CArdreader anschliesse... es geht nicht.

Beim Cardreader leuchtet nichtmal das Strom LED.

Da ich nun dachte der cardreader ist kaputt  hab ich ihn zurück  geschickt und einen neuen bekommen..  ABER genau das gleiche Probloem  wie mit dem Alten.


Kann mir jemand helfen?

Wie kann es sein das ich nichtmal ins bios reinkomme?

ich bin am verzweifeln!
 "

lg


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2011)

Seltsam 

Dann müsste es ja am Board liegen, denn dass 2x der Card Reader defekt ist, ist ja sehr unwahrscheinlich. Oder haben die Dir den Gleichen wieder zurückgeschickt?


----------



## jonasf (6. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Oder haben die Dir den Gleichen wieder zurückgeschickt?


 
würde ich mal nicht ausschließen...


----------



## BenHurd (6. Dezember 2011)

also ich  habe das Problem gelöst! nur weis ich nicht wie :

Ich habe nochmal das Bios installiert und dann hab ich im Bios Aktivier: usb 3.0 verstärkung oder sowas und dann noch " irgendwas mit Strom für keyboard und maus oder so usb " 

also die 3 sacehn habe ich von Disable auf enable gestellt und das bios geupdaten und jetzt geht es.

Fragt mich nicht warum!

denn der cardreader hat kein usb 3.0 und ich denek nicht das der was mit den Strom von keyboard und maus usb zu tun hat....

vl lag es am Bios "update" welches eig nur nochmal die originale version draufgespielt hat, da es noch kein neueres bios gab.


komisch!


----------



## jonasf (6. Dezember 2011)

hauptsache es funzt


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey, super dass es jetzt funktioniert. Mein geliebter Ultron Card Reader ist NIE schuld.


----------



## BenHurd (6. Dezember 2011)

xD da hast du warsch recht!

der erste war sicher auch net kaputt also hab ich den umsonst zurückgeschickt.


aber woren es lag.. keine ahnung.


ich könnte schritt für schritt die einstellungen wieder ändern und schaun aber eig will es einfahc nur mehr lassen 

thx trotzdem!


aja die grafikkarte tausch ich jez gegen eibe msi twinfrorz 2 580 da ich die um 312 euro neu bekommen habe 

und die asus werde ich denke ich mal verkaufen falls ihr wen kennt der eine ahben will 

morgen stell ich sie in den Marktplatz rein.

schade das das mit der msi ent früher schon geklappt hat .. naja macht ja nix is trotzdem ein guter preis


----------



## Walder91 (6. Dezember 2011)

@BenHurd : welches Mainboard hattest du dir jetzt den Bestellt


----------

